

Here's Why You Should Get Drunk at Work - alan_cx
http://www.payscale.com/career-news/2013/08/heres-why-you-should-get-drunk-at-work?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=0913_newsletter_01b&utm_term=http%3a%2f%2fwww.payscale.com%2fcareer-news%2f2013%2f08%2fheres-why-you-should-get-drunk-at-work&cm_mmc=Email-_-0913_newsletter_01b-_-NA-_-http%3a%2f%2fwww.payscale.com%2fcareer-news%2f2013%2f08%2fheres-why-you-should-get-drunk-at-work

======
zw123456
I am pretty sure that all the executives where I work are drunk all the time.
I think this may be the secret to move up the ranks at big companies.

